# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  What is the most popular online game after CS?

## Copeland11

I want to take part in online gaming which can be very exciting to play with friends.

----------


## grayson

League of Legends dude!  :Big Grin:

----------


## braveluke

> League of Legends dude!


Yeah, may be DOTA2 will stand the second place too xD

----------


## Jennyrose

World of Warcraft!

----------

